# InkSoft Offers Article On Increasing Online Store Sales With Related Products



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Boosting sales with related add-ons is nothing new. But as online stores have changed the way products are sold, they’re also creating new ways of putting this tried-and-true concept to work. A new article from InkSoft explores strategies for growing sales in web stores that extend beyond merely suggesting a customer order sweatshirts as well as T-shirts. 

Based on InkSoft Online Store transactions, the numbers show that even small additional purchases can bump up revenues without much extra effort on your part. The trick is offering the right items. The article explains how to identify related products that tie to the primary item and have a high perceived value, as well as how personalization can help create it. You’ll also learn about versioning to increase margins by adding value through simple techniques.

Practical examples of ways to apply these concepts in specific markets include spirit, company and team uniform online stores. Check out “How to Increase Your Online Store Sales With Related Products” at https://www.inksoft.com/increase-online-store-sales-related-products/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

